# Hygrometer



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm just wondering where I might be able to find an INEXPENSIVE, yet decent hygrometer. The one I have been using is cheap, and I'm not positive that it's right.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Everyone I have heard from says that the Diamond Crown is the way to go.

Diamond Crown Digital Hygrometer

I will definitely be picking one up when I have the scratch, but until then, thats a pretty solid price.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

"Inexpensive" is a relative term. Digital hygrometers range in price from $2-800+. If I ever buy another hygrometer (doubtful, since I use beads), it will be a Traceable* NIST (National Institute for Standards and Technology), or ISO 9001/17025 (International Standards Organization) Certified unit accredited by A2LA. These start at around $35 and go up into the stratosphere.

One I really like is the Control Company Pen hygrometer/thermometer. Another is Control Company (seeing the evolving theme here?) credit card size for a few ducats less.

If you're like me and are running multiple humidors, this radio signal remote station is the ticket. The base unit can support up to three remote locations (humidors) and sits on your desk. You never need to open the humi to see how life is going for your cigars.










When it comes to non-certified hygrometers, they are all about the same. They vary 3-5%, at best. Certified instruments are Traceably accurate to ~1.5% and come calibrated out of the box. Non-certified units are almost all manufactured in China and have sensors the size of a pin head. Some you can calibrate, most you cannot. Once calibrated, they can suffer sensor variance and end up ~15%. And on and on it goes.

Just sayin'


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Don are you liking the remote station, sounds like the ticket? Is there a model that runs more than three?
Thanks


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Don are you liking the remote station, sounds like the ticket? Is there a model that runs more than three?
> Thanks


You NUT! You don't need any of that. I talked to Ed yesterday and the "Smelvidor" is coming! In all likelihood, it will take you a year to season that monstrosity (something like 25lbs of spanish cedar in it), but in the end, all your sticks will rest safely and happily in that Master-work!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> You NUT! You don't need any of that. I talked to Ed yesterday and the "Smelvidor" is coming! In all likelihood, it will take you a year to season that monstrosity (something like 25lbs of spanish cedar in it), but in the end, all your sticks will rest safely and happily in that Master-work!


Pm'ed sent to fill you in.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

i have been using the Wally World hygrometer and ran salt tests and they showed 75% readings for the two I bought. "Springfield Precise Temp" $7.00 what hygrometer are you using that gives you difficulties?


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> "Inexpensive" is a relative term. Digital hygrometers range in price from $2-800+. If I ever buy another hygrometer (doubtful, since I use beads), it will be a Traceable* NIST (National Institute for Standards and Technology), or ISO 9001/17025 (International Standards Organization) Certified unit accredited by A2LA. These start at around $35 and go up into the stratosphere.
> 
> One I really like is the Control Company Pen hygrometer/thermometer. Another is Control Company (seeing the evolving theme here?) credit card size for a few ducats less.
> 
> ...


I think I have a headache, now.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

niqhtridaz said:


> i have been using the Wally World hygrometer and ran salt tests and they showed 75% readings for the two I bought. "Springfield Precise Temp" $7.00 what hygrometer are you using that gives you difficulties?


I don't even know the name of the cheap one I have... it's an analog, and I don't have one in my tupperdore.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I've picked up a couple of digital hygrometers/thermometers from Home Depot, in the garden section. First one was $7.... went back a few months later and got the same thing for $9.... Better hurry....they're catching on!



Mr.Erskine said:


> I'm just wondering where I might be able to find an INEXPENSIVE, yet decent hygrometer. The one I have been using is cheap, and I'm not positive that it's right.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> I've picked up a couple of digital hygrometers/thermometers from Home Depot, in the garden section. First one was $7.... went back a few months later and got the same thing for $9.... Better hurry....they're catching on!


hmm... never thought about home depot for them.. Good lookin out. I like the idea of that remote one below. nice way to know without having to open it up.:smoke:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Yup, the Acu-Rite Digital Hygrometer/Thermometer available at Home Depot for about $9.99 is the way to go. I have six of these and they're "all dead on".

I could never understand why other (more expensive) units need an adjustment knob? The measurement is a simple process and controlled by a calibrated chip. There really shouldn't be any need to adjust a digital Hygrometer. I also have 2 of the small round units (with the knob) bought from an online cigar dealer and both of these were way off, about 11% and needed adjustment.

I'm now sticking with the Acu-Rite's. Their cheap, reliable, made pretty well with a large screen and I like the fact they use a AA battery.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Those look like some high quality hygrometers


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have 1 from Wally World $7 and 1 from Lowes $10.00. Salt test them and you should be good


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Herf N Terf, that Control Company hygrometer (non pen) is an exact clone to a Radio Shack 63-855 I purchased some years ago for about 40.00. The RS one was "custom made" in China for Tandy Corp. I salt test adjusted it years ago and recently retested it with a Boveda pack. It was only 1-2% off after all these years. Wish they still made them..


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Western Caliber III's . Guaranteed to be within 1% in RH. The can be found for between $14.00 and $20.00. on Ebay and Amazon.


----------

